# GP-E1 GPS receiver



## OldBloke (May 26, 2013)

When using the GPS on the 1DX, I have found that, at seemingly random times, the position shown locks up & is appended to all subsequent photos until I reset it, even though I may have travelled several miles. 
This is despite the fact that a constant <GPS> denoting signal acquired is showing on the rear LCD panel and I have remained outside away from obvious interference. 
The camera is set to power off after 30 mins but this problem occurs after approx. 10-15 mins & the position update interval has been tried at various settings with no difference.
I wonder if anyone else has experience of this or can suggest what may be the problem - I'm not sure if it's a hardware, software or user fault at the moment.


----------



## stessel tank (May 27, 2013)

Have been using GP-E1 since January this Year have not had any problems with it ,have just come back from a holiday in Japan took over 8000 shots everything worked as it should Have been able to track all my movements 

Sorry can't help


----------



## Ristobkk (May 27, 2013)

I have used GP-E1 w 5D3 since last September without any problems. Signal is strong even many times in indoors, and battery life is great n im very happy with it.


----------



## OldBloke (May 27, 2013)

Thank you for your replies - it sounds as though I may have a defective module


----------



## OldBloke (Jul 16, 2013)

Firmware 1.2.4 seems to have fixed the problem - it now remembers my original settings after a power off


----------



## rumorzmonger (Jul 17, 2013)

OldBloke said:


> Firmware 1.2.4 seems to have fixed the problem - it now remembers my original settings after a power off



Good to hear. 

It's a very handy device - I wish Nikon would have copied this design; their GP-1 sucks.


----------



## OldBloke (Jul 22, 2013)

Oh dear! - spoke too soon - the original problem has occurred again - it locks up after 8 minutes. The difference the new firmware (1.2.4) makes is not 
having to reapply my settings every time I reset the device. I've passed the problem to Canon Tech Support as I'm becoming more convinced it's
still a firmware glitch.


----------



## OldBloke (Dec 19, 2013)

Just a quick update - it was a duff receiver & I got a replacement, which works perfectly, from my original vendor.


----------

